# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Tροφοδοτικο Delta Elektronika SM 15-200

## ultra

Πωλειται το παραπανω τριφασικο τροφοδοτικο με την option S91
Ταση εξοδου 0-17.5V
Ρευμα εξοδου 0-207Α
Λειτουργει και με μονοφασικο με λιγο μικροτερη ταση εξοδου
Διδεται μαζι με το manual
5.jpg
Tιμη 780 ευρω
Επικοινωνια με ΠΜ

----------


## moutoulos



----------

